# Generar señal triangular



## cesarbadenas (Nov 11, 2006)

Hola!
Necesito generar una onda triangular a 50kHz de una amplitud de 2Vpp y valor medio 0. He encontrado algun circuito para generarla pero me parecen bastante complicados porque el circuito incorpora un triac en la realimentación negativa de un operacional.
Si alguien conoce algun circuito que genere esta señal de alguna forma sencilla le estaría muy agradecido.
Gracias por vuestra atención.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 11, 2006)

Hola cesarbadenas:

Si mal no recuerdo, si conectas un 555 como oscilador, en el pin  7 (o 6 ) se genera una onda triangular, pero no puedes tomar mucha corriente de este punto directamente porque puedes dañar el 555, pero si puedes utilizar una compuerta o un Op Amp CMOS para amplificarla y darle la ganancia que necesitas.

Espero que sea útil esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## The_Master_Col (Nov 11, 2006)

Hola, tengo entendido que los circuitos osciladores de cristal son capaces de generar este tipo de señal pero no tengo clara la idea de como diseñarlos, aca dejo algunos circuitos:











Y efectivamente del pin número 6 de un 555 astable se puede extraer también la señal.

Saludos y feliz aprendizaje.


----------



## cesarbadenas (Nov 15, 2006)

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda creo que con estos esquemas ya tengo materia para empezar a trabajar.
Un saludo!!


----------

